# Dämpferposition in der Sau



## frozen Biker (21. März 2004)

Hallo,

ich weiß das Thema ist schon zimlich besprochen worden, aber nirgendwo fand ich was, wo exact gesagt wird wie der Dämpfer sitzen muss oder kann!
Also wollte ich hier mal fragen ob ich den Dämpfer sorum eingebaut lassen kann, ohne das beim fahren was daran passiert.


----------



## woodstock (21. März 2004)

dreh ihn einfach rum, behälter nach vorne/unten ... so könnte dann wirklich nix passieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabu78 (21. März 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiß das Thema ist schon zimlich besprochen worden, aber nirgendwo fand ich was, wo exact gesagt wird wie der Dämpfer sitzen muss oder kann!
> Also wollte ich hier mal fragen ob ich den Dämpfer sorum eingebaut lassen kann, ohne das beim fahren was daran passiert.




So is gut!  
Kann und wird nix passieren!
mfg


----------



## cedartec (21. März 2004)

...passt so,
selbst bei Durchschlag kann nichts passieren,
cheers, gerhard


----------



## Airhaenz (21. März 2004)

Ähmmm,

also in meiner Sau(S Model 2004) hatte ich den Swinger genau wie auf dem Photo eingebaut.Auch Befestigungspunkte Rahmen und Wippe waren identisch.
Dabei hat mir der Piggyback des Dämpfers 2 Beulen in das Unterrohr gehauen.Und ich war nur cruisen inner City. Ich reiche morgen mal Photos nach. Ich hab den Piggyback jetzt nach hinten gedreht.

Was wir hier wirklich brauchen, sind Photos des Dämpfers ohne Feder voll eingefedert in den verschiedenen Positionen.

Ich weiss allerdings selber, dass das Ausbauen der Feder nicht wirklich Spaß macht, da die Buchsen sehr stramm sitzen...


----------



## cedartec (21. März 2004)

...jo, zeig mal, wenigstens auf frozens Bild kann ich mir nur schwer vorstellen wie der Ausgleichsbehälter ans Unterrohr kommen soll. Und auf der Alutech Webseite findest Du alle Varianten, frozens Version bei der Enduro eingebaut. Vielleicht geht's ja im S Rahmen auch ein wenig enger zu....

Aber Beulen im Unterrohr, dat muss nicht sein.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## smog (22. März 2004)

hi frozenbiker, wenn du dir wirklich sicher sein willst, dann nimm die dämpferfeder raus und bewege den hinterbau auf und ab. dann siehst du ob irgendwo der dämpfer anschlägt. gleichzeitig siehst du auch ob die züge sich irgendwo einklemmen oder am sattelschnellspanner einhängen können, der reifen am sattel, am sitzrohr oder am umwerfer streift.

aber ich finde auch, dass seitens alutech eine kleine illustration oder zumindest eine wegleitung bezgl. einbauvarianten, lenkwinkelveränderung und federweg nötig ist.
wenn ich einen rahmen mit so vielen einstellmöglichkeiten kaufe, möchte ich auch deren auswirkungen auf die geometrie wissen. 
ist sicher auch für die händler hilfreich, oder für leute die sich nicht im ibc-forum bewegen.

klar kann man diese auch selber ausprobieren, aber jedesmal dämpfer ohne feder einbauen, kontrollieren, ausbauen, mit feder einbauen, fahren, nochmals ausbauen...das ist vielen zu aufwändig, denke ich , und dann können fehler passieren und damit schäden entstehen, wenn der dämpfer am rahmen anschlägt.oder die angeschweisste zwischenstrebe an der schwinge am sitzrohr anschlägt.

solche angaben wären, mindestens für die neuen manitou-dämpfer,  sehr hilfreich, die ja von alutech empfohlen/ verkauft werden.

diese und ähnliche fragen tauchen nun wirklich genug oft auf.
was meint ihr?

gruss
smog


----------



## Airhaenz (22. März 2004)

Sorry, die Beulen kommen auf dem Photo nicht wirklich gut raus.
Es sind zwei, eine vom Deckel des SPV Ventils und eine von der vorderen Kante des Ausgleichsbehälters.

Ausgefedert sieht die Position des Dämpfers zwar sehr sicher aus - bedenkt aber mal wo der sich der Piggyback im eingefederten Zustand befindet..


----------



## frozen Biker (22. März 2004)

Stimmt daran habe ich garnicht gedacht! Der ganze Ausgleichsbehälter dreht sich ja nicht nur nach vorne sonder er kommt ja noch einen ganzen Arsch aufs Unterrohr zu! Das könnte wirklich knapp werden!
OK! Also muss ich wirklich mal den Dämpfer ohne Feder einbauen! Nun die Frage wie bekomme ich die Hülsen daraus? Raus prügeln?
Oder wie?
Und wenn ich sie raus habe kann ich ja alle Varianten durchprbieren und euch Bescheidt geben!


----------



## cedartec (22. März 2004)

smogs Vorschlag ist ja nicht schlecht, aber vielleicht hat Chris derzeit Sendepause, denn ich habe schon länger kein posting von ihr gesehen. Ich hatte auch eine Antwort auf meinen Teilelisten-Wunsch erhofft. Na, bald werden wir ja durch frozen dazulernen...

bin gespannt  

cheers, gerhard


----------



## dantist (23. März 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Nun die Frage wie bekomme ich die Hülsen daraus? Raus prügeln?
> Oder wie?
> Und wenn ich sie raus habe kann ich ja alle Varianten durchprbieren und euch Bescheidt geben!



Hallo

also ich habe an meiner Sau nen Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer und dort habe ich die Feder zwecks Federwechsel auch mal ausgebaut. Du musst einfach den Dämpfer ausbauen (Schrauben an Schwinge oder ist das die Wippe(?) und Rahmen lösen), danach kannst du die Buchsen des Dämpfers entfernen. Beim Vanilla sind die einfach oben und unten in den Dämpfer reingesteckt. Ich hatte jedoch einen ziemlichen Kampf, bis ich sie rausbekam - ich musste eine Rohrzange zu Hilfe nehmen. Sind die Buchsen raus, kannst du den Federteller entfernen und die Feder aus dem Dämpfer rausnehmen. Der Rest ist ja bekannt - Dämpfer einbauen und die verschiedenen Positionen überprüfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cedartec (23. März 2004)

Hey frozen,
da hatte doch Chris einmal ein Bild gepostet, bzw. das Ganze war ja wie Du gesagt hast schon einmal Thema:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88309&page=2
Aber auch damals endete der Thread mit der Bitte eine Übersicht oder Tabelle zu erhalten. Vielleicht ist Alutech dazu ja mal bereit, oder wir machen's. Ich habe das Problem nur leider nicht mehr (der Romic hat keinen Ausgleichsbehälter   ).

cheers, gerhard


----------



## Mugnog (23. März 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> Hey frozen,
> da hatte doch Chris einmal ein Bild gepostet, bzw. das Ganze war ja wie Du gesagt hast schon einmal Thema:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=88309&page=2
> Aber auch damals endete der Thread mit der Bitte eine Übersicht oder Tabelle zu erhalten. Vielleicht ist Alutech dazu ja mal bereit, oder wir machen's. Ich habe das Problem nur leider nicht mehr (der Romic hat keinen Ausgleichsbehälter   ).
> ...




Also ich finde auch, dass der Support in diesem Forum langsam etwas zu Wünschen übrig läßt.
Irgendwie sind wir doch auf uns alleine angewiesen, was ja auch Vorteile haben kann. Anarchie auf der ganzen Linie bei Jürgen. Deswegen jetzt auch die Zusammenarbeit mit Pirates?

Ahoi


----------



## frozen Biker (23. März 2004)

Es gibt rund 96 verschiedene Positionen wie man den Dämpfer einbauen kann! (Ich habe die 48 Positionen wenn die Umlenkwippe oben ist dazu gerechnet!)
Da ist noch nicht mit bei gerechnet, wie es ist, wenn man den Radstand verändert!
Ich glaube alles versuche ich dann doch nicht! Außerdem muss ich erstmal die Hülsen da raus bekommen!


----------



## cedartec (24. März 2004)

Hi, ich war so frei und habe Jürgen gefragt, scheinbar hat Chris derzeit extrem viel um die Ohren.

O-Ton Jürgen zum Dämpfer-Einbau:


> ...der Manitou Dämpfer passt in einigen Einstellungen mit Ausgleichsbehälter unten und vorne in den 2 ersten Löchern (unten).
> Sonst muß er nach hinten zeigen, oben. Hierbei kommt man schlecht an die Verstellschrauben, aber zum Glück muss man da ja nur sehr selten ran.
> *Er darf niemals oben und nach vorne zeigen - dann gibt es Bruch.*



Zum Einbau der Manitou-Dämpfer,
cheers, gerhard


----------



## frozen Biker (25. März 2004)

Laut diesem Bild (was Chris in deinem anderen Theard gepostet hat)ist es aber anders, als das was der Jürgen sagt!
In diesem Bild ist der Dämpfer ja in dem vorletzten Loch vom Rahmen! Und er wurde in dem Loch daneben, also im 2., versendet (jedenfalls bei mir) also muss doch eins falsch sein !?!?!
Oder nicht?


----------



## cedartec (25. März 2004)

@frozen
...kommt drauf an was Loch 1 ist, das unterste oder das oberste. Wenn es das unterste Loch der unteren Dämpferbefestigung ist, stimmt es schon. Im Zweifelsfalle, Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben und nach hinten schauend, dann fehlt nix.   
Nur Einstellen scheint ja dann etwas unbefriedigend zu sein, aber meinen Romic habe ich so montiert, dass die Einstellschrauben nach hinten schauen, ist nicht bequem zu erreichen, aber geht und nun ist's ok.

Also nochmals eine Anregung, wenn Chris wieder vorbeischaut,
*Einbauskizze mit allen funktionierenden Einbauweisen*, ein pdf draus gemacht und schwupp sind alle zufrieden....oder  

cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (25. März 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @frozen
> ...kommt drauf an was Loch 1 ist, das unterste oder das oberste. Wenn es das unterste Loch der unteren Dämpferbefestigung ist, stimmt es schon. Im Zweifelsfalle, Ausgleichsbehälter nach oben und nach hinten schauend, dann fehlt nix.
> 
> cheers, gerhard




Also rein von der Logik muss Jürgen ja die beiden vorderen Löcher gemeint haben.
Von daher hat Frozen eigentlich recht, dass das Bild nicht mit Jürgens Aussage in EInklang zu bringen ist.

Ahoi


----------



## frozen Biker (26. März 2004)

Also Woodstock hatte ne super Idee bezüglich des verständigens mit den Löchern! Nähmlich dieses Bild  
 !!
 !!
 \/ 

Also nun dazu was gerhard und Mugnog gesagt haben:

Also Ich habe den Rahmen ja mit yb3 geliefert bekommen und auf dem Bild vom Chris ist der Dämpfer in Position zc2. Jürgen meinte wenn der Dämpfer in den 1. beiden Löchern vom Rahmen ist kann der Ausgleichsbehälter nach vorne/unten zeigen. Also das währe dann entweder in den Löchern 1/2 oder 3/4. Also muss eine von den Oben genanten Positionen ja falsch sein!!! 
Oder sehe ich das falsch???


----------



## Blackholez (27. März 2004)

Hi danke Jungs das jetzt doch noch Schwung in die Frage kommt. 
Ich hatte dieselbe Frage schon mal gestellt - irgendwie kamen 2 träge Antworten (danke nochmal an die beiden) und das wars dann. Ich dachte schon ich bin total bescheuert oder stink faul sowas zu fragen - tja aber mir scheit so doof wars doch nicht. 

Ich hab ne M Sau 
Den 190er Swinger drin 
er passt mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter vorne und von unten nach oben zeigend ins mittlere Loch oben und die beiden letzen Löcher Richtung Steuerrohr zeigend. 

cu Nick


----------



## AlutechCycles (29. März 2004)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich finde auch, dass der Support in diesem Forum langsam etwas zu Wünschen übrig läßt.
> Irgendwie sind wir doch auf uns alleine angewiesen, was ja auch Vorteile haben kann. Anarchie auf der ganzen Linie bei Jürgen. Deswegen jetzt auch die Zusammenarbeit mit Pirates?
> 
> Ahoi






			
				cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> Hey frozen,
> da hatte doch Chris einmal ein Bild gepostet, bzw. das Ganze war ja wie Du gesagt hast schon einmal Thema:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showth...?t=88309&page=2
> Aber auch damals endete der Thread mit der Bitte eine Übersicht oder Tabelle zu erhalten. Vielleicht ist Alutech dazu ja mal bereit, oder wir machen's. Ich habe das Problem nur leider nicht mehr (der Romic hat keinen Ausgleichsbehälter  ).
> ...



Tachchen, 
also ich weiß sellbst dass der support momentan etwas leidet. Ich habe wirklich momentan sehr viel um die Ohren. Ich habe versucht ersatz für mich zu finden. Bis jetzt haben wir leider noch keinen gefunden, der mich bischen unterstützen könnte. Momentan arbeite ich am Katalog für Alutech und habe so noch 2 Jobs die erledigt werden müssen, und halt momentan nicht immer die möglichkeit ins internet zu gehen. Wie einige von euch wissen bin ich für die marketing zuständig, also Internet und Printmedien. Das Zeitproblem ändert sich demnext jedoch wieder, aber momentan würde ich es auch begrüßen wenn noch jemand zweites hier wäre zur Unterstützung. Momentan haben wir halt beschlossen, dass ich so oft es geht halt schaue was geht;
ich stelle aus euren Fragen eine Art Fragensammlung zusammen, die wichtigsten und häufigsten Fragen, werden im katalog berücksichtigt, unter anderem auch cedartecs anregung eine tabelle zu machen wie man welchen dämpfer einbaut. dat ganze kommt auch auf die Internetseite. Also die Faqs werden noch um einiges erweitert. Also falls noch anregungen da sind.... , der katalog ist noch nicht gedruckt und man könnte noch einiges berücksichtigen.

Zur zusammenarbeit mit pirate ist zu sagen, dass es nicht durch meinen momentanen  zeitmangel  kommt, sondern es ist ein händler der unsere produkte im angebot hat. genau wie einige andere auch. kein grund zu wilden spekulierungen.  
so ich hoffe alles wichtige ist erstmal gesagt. ich bemühe mich so oft wie möglich alles zu beantworten aber ich kann mich nunmal nicht achteln.....

mit dem dämpfereinbauen ist soweit ja erstmal allet geklärt. werde so ne tabelle mal in angriff nehmen (die geht ja auch ohne internetzugang   )

so in kürze mehr
gruß chris


----------



## anderson (29. März 2004)

kann nicht einfach mal einer die daten ins cad eingeben? keine dipl-ings hier? dann könnte man sich alle möglichen auswirkungen bei unterschiedlichen variablen ausspucken lassen.

um mir die auswirkungen meines 190er fox-v. im vergleich zum 165er anschauen zu können, hat mein bruder das (allerdings recht grob) für meine enduro gemacht.

wäre, finde ich, das eifachste

haller


----------



## Schrau-Bär (19. April 2004)

Kinners, nehmt doch einfach die Feder raus und schaut, was in eingefedertem Zustand passiert !
(nicht vergessen dass der Anschlagelastomer notfalls auch nochmal knappe 8 mm einfedert !)

Gruss
Baschdel


----------



## woodstock (19. April 2004)

ey du bist vielleicht ein witzbold ... um die feder zu entfernen müsstest du den federteller und die buchsen entfernen.letztere sitze aber so verdammt eng und fest, dass da an rausholen ohne richtig viel muckikraft nicht zu denken ist! selbst dann ist noch nicht garantiert, dass du die dinger rauskriegst


----------



## cedartec (19. April 2004)

@Schrau-Bär

Tja, netter Vorschlag, aber rausholen und Nachmessen war weiter oben schon 1-2 Mal dran.

@Woodstock

Sach mal, ist das vielleicht 'ne Eigenschaft der Manitou-Dämpfer? Ich meine das mit dem kaum rausbringen aus der Halterung? Oder liegt es eher an der kleineren Wippe bei kleineren Rahmen, denn bei meiner Sau (zugegeben XXL Grösse) ging das Austauschen der Dämpfer, wouzu ich sie ja auch auseinander schrauben musste völlig ohne probs.
Letztlich sind doch die Möglichkeiten vorgestellt worde, wenngleich ich auch Haller Recht geben muss, eine fixe Tabelle mit den Einbaumöglichkeiten je nach Rahmen wäre was Feines. Vielleicht schraubt Chris ja schon dran?

cheers, gerhard

Gruss, gerhard


----------



## woodstock (19. April 2004)

keine ahnung ... mein manitou is eh schrott! fahre jetzt fox, hab meine einstellung (zugegeben nach ein paar gummispuren am sitzrohr) gefunden und das tuts soweit 
nie wieder manitou!


----------



## Uphill-Chiller (19. April 2004)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> keine ahnung ... mein manitou is eh schrott! fahre jetzt fox, hab meine einstellung (zugegeben nach ein paar gummispuren am sitzrohr) gefunden und das tuts soweit
> nie wieder manitou!



Hi,

was ist denn an Deinem Swinger defekt?

Ist aber nicht auf ein zu hohes Übersetzungsverhältnis zurückzuführen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## woodstock (19. April 2004)

die zugstufe hat sich verabschiedet und die druckstufenverstellung war auch so gut wie unwirksam ... total hart war der bock mit dem teil! hab ihn immer in der mittleren fw einstellung gehabt bis er mir dann nach 2 monaten geratzt ist!


----------



## Airhaenz (19. April 2004)

Also bevors hier Dicke Missverständnisse gibt. Denn Dämpfer (bei mir den Swinger) kann man auch in einem S Rahmen ganz einfach ausbauen. Da klempt nichts.
Es ist aber sehr schwer die Buchsen aus dem Dämpfer zu demontieren,um die Feder zu entfernen. Ich habe mir dazu aus alten 'Stecknüssen' eines Knarrenkastens und U Profilen eine kleine Vorrichtiúng gebaut um die Buchsen mit einem Schonhammer und der'Stecknuss' als Dorn aus dem Dämpfer zu schlagen, ohne durch die Querkraft die Kolbenstange zu verbiegen.
Leider hab ich dann ganz schnell die neue Feder montiert und alles wieder zusammen gebaut, sonst hätte ich einige Pics in verschiedenen Einbausituationen machen können.

@Woodstock: Mein Swinger kam mir neu auch Sau hart vor - erst als ich die 450er Feder eingebaut hab(und die ist bei nem Fox viel zu weich für mich) hab ich das Feeling was ich von 180mm Federweg erwarte.
Die Zugstufe funktioniert nicht richtig wenn weniger als 4bar im SPV sind(bzw die Schreiben der Dämpfer kann dann kaput gehen).Fahre jetzt so 8 bar.Zugstufe tut brav ihre Dienste.


----------



## woodstock (20. April 2004)

nein federhärte usw. haben alles bestens gepasst. aber ich mein, wenn der hinterbau schon beim runterfallen lassen net mit einem mal ruhig ist, kanns nur am dämpfer liegen. naja selbst auf ner treppe mit richtigem druck; zug und druckstufe komplett offen fühlte es sich an wie ein ht. grauenhaft das teil.
das die zugstufe bei zu wenig druck net funkt ist mir klar! nein, das ding schießt egal welcher druck einfach raus. wie er am arsch gegangen ist, hat man gemerkt, wie sich das ventil kolben mm um kolben mm verabschiedet hat! druck war zu jeder zeit um ca. 5 bar rum. außerdem war ja noch das problem mit der druckstufe!


----------



## Mugnog (20. April 2004)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> nein federhärte usw. haben alles bestens gepasst. aber ich mein, wenn der hinterbau schon beim runterfallen lassen net mit einem mal ruhig ist, kanns nur am dämpfer liegen. naja selbst auf ner treppe mit richtigem druck; zug und druckstufe komplett offen fühlte es sich an wie ein ht. grauenhaft das teil.
> das die zugstufe bei zu wenig druck net funkt ist mir klar! nein, das ding schießt egal welcher druck einfach raus. wie er am arsch gegangen ist, hat man gemerkt, wie sich das ventil kolben mm um kolben mm verabschiedet hat! druck war zu jeder zeit um ca. 5 bar rum. außerdem war ja noch das problem mit der druckstufe!



Also mein Swinger funzt ganz gut (auch dank der Tipps von Airhaenz). Ich kann die Zugstufe recht variabel einstellen, von ganz zu (dann komplett eingedert wie ein HT) bis zum Gummiball-Effekt. Ich habe eher das Gefühl ist mit ner 600er Eibach Feder zu weich (ca. 18mm einfedern beim Aufsitzen, bei Einbaulänge 190 mit 50mm Hub entspricht ungefähr 32% Sag), was wohl daran liegt, dass es mein erstes Fully ist.

@ Airhaenz: Mich würde viel mehr interessieren, wie Du die Feder entfernt hast, also den Ring unten abgeschraubt hast. Laut Jürgen ist dazu ein Speziallwerkzeug nötig, oder hast Du einfach nen Engländer genommen?

Grüsse


----------



## frozen Biker (20. April 2004)

Dämpfer ausbauen, Bolzen raus schlagen, oder mit einer Zange rausziehn, aber er darf nicht verkratzen also Tuch oder was dazwischen! Vorspannug lösen, obere Federhaltung abnehmen, Zugstufe rein schrauben und Feder nach obenhin raus ziehen!
Geht ganz einfach! Auch ohne "Spezialwerkzeug"


----------



## Mugnog (20. April 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Dämpfer ausbauen, Bolzen raus schlagen, oder mit einer Zange rausziehn, aber er darf nicht verkratzen also Tuch oder was dazwischen! Vorspannug lösen, obere Federhaltung abnehmen, Zugstufe rein schrauben und Feder nach obenhin raus ziehen!
> Geht ganz einfach! Auch ohne "Spezialwerkzeug"



Ja, aber gerade die Vorspannung lösen soll das Problem sein. Macht ihr das mit einer Rohrzange oder mit welchem Werkzeug?
Danke.


----------



## Airhaenz (20. April 2004)

Also die Federvorspannungsmutter kann ich mit der Hand verstellen. Hab die Feder aber auch nur minimal vorgespannt, so dass sich die Mutter gerade nicht von alleine loest.
Wenn deine Federvorspannungsmutter nicht per Hand los geht - erstmal das Gewinde auf dem Daempfer saeubern. Und dann mit nem Hand und Tuch die Vorspannmutter bearbeiten. Wenn alles nicht hilft, ganz vorsichtig ne Rohrzange mit Tuch benutzen. Dannach auf alle Faelle auch das Gewinde das in der Mutter war saeubern, damits nicht nochmal klempt.
Der untere Federhalte Teller kann dann, nach dem Reindrehen der Zugstufenschraube einfach abgenommen werden.


----------



## Mugnog (20. April 2004)

Airhaenz schrieb:
			
		

> Also die Federvorspannungsmutter kann ich mit der Hand verstellen. Hab die Feder aber auch nur minimal vorgespannt, so dass sich die Mutter gerade nicht von alleine loest.
> Wenn deine Federvorspannungsmutter nicht per Hand los geht - erstmal das Gewinde auf dem Daempfer saeubern. Und dann mit nem Hand und Tuch die Vorspannmutter bearbeiten. Wenn alles nicht hilft, ganz vorsichtig ne Rohrzange mit Tuch benutzen. Dannach auf alle Faelle auch das Gewinde das in der Mutter war saeubern, damits nicht nochmal klempt.
> Der untere Federhalte Teller kann dann, nach dem Reindrehen der Zugstufenschraube einfach abgenommen werden.



Danke    , werde das dann mal ausprobieren. Wie es scheint, sind die Buchsen das Hauptproblem. We will see.


----------



## Mugnog (21. April 2004)

Nach meiner Ausfahrt gestern habe ich die KOntermutter an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme vermisst. Arghhhhhhhhhhhhh. Die Schraube war auch ein wneig heruasgedreht. Dabei zihe ich die Schrauben regelmäßig an, daher meine Frage: Benützt Ihr Loctite oder ähnliches für eure Schrauben am Dämpfer???
Muss jetzt weg, Baumarkt ruft, Schrauben kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (21. April 2004)

hmm, also das ist mir noch nie passiert. ich kontrolliere die Schrauben auch mehr oder weniger regelmässig, aber die lösen sich eigentlich nie, bei mir. wenns mir recht ist, hat die obere Kontermutter doch sowieso noch so einen blauen Plastikring im Gewinde, der als Schraubensicherung dient, glaube ich jedenfalls....


----------



## woodstock (21. April 2004)

joah problem kenn ich ... 3 muttern hab ich schon im wald gelassen! hilft nur schraubenkleber oder selbstsichernde ...
der techniker in köln bei der session hat sie mir mal gut angezogen (vielleicht bissle zu gut), hab dann was gelöst und seitdem halten die ...


----------



## AlutechCycles (22. April 2004)

hi, 

hab das mal hier überflogen, weil schon wieder aufm sprung für heute, also
ihr müßt die schrauben unbedingt sichern mit loctite; müßte auch in den faqs stehen.

gruß chris


----------



## Mugnog (24. April 2004)

Alutech schrieb:
			
		

> hi,
> 
> hab das mal hier überflogen, weil schon wieder aufm sprung für heute, also
> ihr müßt die schrauben unbedingt sichern mit loctite; müßte auch in den faqs stehen.
> ...




Dachte nur, das wäre ab Werk auch schon so   , ist aber leider nicht der Fall gewesen, zumindest bei mir nicht.


----------



## zonoskar (11. Mai 2004)

Da ich heute eine neue Feder bekommen habe, habe ich auch mal nachgemessen wieviel Federweg meine Sau hat. Ich habe den Dämpfer in positionen 1/C und ich messe 16cm FW. Das sollte die längste FW sein, oder?


----------



## woodstock (12. Mai 2004)

hab ein bischen den rahmendisgnthread verfolgt ... theoretisch müsste die einhängung 4cz den größten federweg bieten!

wie hast du deinen fw gemessen?
je weiter du am rahmen unten einhängt, desto mehr progression kriegst du, aber progression heisst ja viel hub auf wenig federweg!
noch was wenn du im rahmenloch z eingehängt hast und 1c fährst, knallt dein hinterrad, sofern du 26" fährst gegen den rahmen! vorsicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonoskar (12. Mai 2004)

Die FW habe ich so vermittelt:
- Die Feder vom Federbein entfernen
- Stelle das Fahrrad gegen eine Mauer und merke die Höhe des Sattels.
- Zugstufe ganz hinein drehen damit die Federung nicht ausfedert.
- Federung ganz hineindrucken
- Sattel hochheben bis die Marke aufm Mauer
- Vermesse die 'Luft' under dem Hinterrad 

Die Wippe habe ich in Loch 'Y' damit meine Lenkwinkel noch einigermasse steil ist da ich ne 17cm Sherman verbaut habe. Also 4C würde ich nie fahren können da der Hinterbau nich soweit ausfedern kann, wie macht ihr dass denn mit ne 190mm Swinger?


----------



## woodstock (12. Mai 2004)

die sache mit der wand ist schön und gut, aber du hast das anschlaggummi vergessen! beim swinger ist das ein ganz schöner apperat.

desweiteren:
zum 2ten mal: je weiter du richtung sitzrohr einhängst, desto mehr progression hast du und desto weniger fw insgesamt. dir bleibt nichts anderes übrig als ins loch Z einzuhängen um dann die löcher 3-4 zu nutzen um mehr federweg zu kriegen! die verbindung z1 und z2 in verbindung mit der wippe c ist definitiv nicht zu empfehlen, da (zumindest mim 190er vanilla mit irgendwie über 50mm hub, weiss der geier warum, hab nix dagegen) das hinterrad anschlägt!


----------



## dantist (13. Mai 2004)

kurze zwischenfrage, ich glaub nämlich, ich habe da was verpasst:

von wo habt ihr diese bezeichnungen z1, z2, loch y usw. ?? ich glaube, ich habe da irgendwann mal geschlafen...


----------



## anderson (13. Mai 2004)

blätter mal eine seite zurück, da hat frozen biker mal ne skizze gemacht.

haller


----------



## dantist (13. Mai 2004)

anderson schrieb:
			
		

> blätter mal eine seite zurück, da hat frozen biker mal ne skizze gemacht.
> 
> haller



danke für den tipp! habe ich totat übersehen.


----------



## X-Wejch-Fan (13. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
fährt eigentlich jemand einen Dämpfer mit 215mm Einbaulänge/63mm Hub in der Wildsau? Der müsste doch in der Position Y-a-1 gut funktionieren.

@woodstock: Wenn der Reifen ans Sitzrohr schlägt ist dann der Radstand auf kurz eingestellt?


----------



## frozen Biker (13. Mai 2004)

Bei mir war es so das ich zc2 ohne Probleme Fahren konnte und zc3 fahre ich momentan, auch kein Problem! Aber zc4 geht garnicht da dann die Wippe am Rahmen anschlägt!


----------



## Maui (13. Mai 2004)

frozen Biker schrieb:
			
		

> Bei mir war es so das ich zc2 ohne Probleme Fahren konnte und zc3 fahre ich momentan, auch kein Problem! Aber zc4 geht garnicht da dann die Wippe am Rahmen anschlägt!



finste das besser als YC3?

ich hab ne sau in L und einen Fox Vanilla RC 200mm.

Wie bekomm ich da nun federweg max hin?


----------



## frozen Biker (13. Mai 2004)

yc3 bin ich so noch nicht gefahren, kann mir aber vorstellen das das Rad dann viel zu hoch ist!
Bei c2-3 müsste eigentlich doch der größte Federweg zu stande kommen.


----------



## cedartec (13. Mai 2004)

@frozen
...damit ich noch mal mitreden kann, was ist auf der skizze mit y und z gemeint, Ausgleichsbehälter oben und unten ?
Wenn ja, was ist was, den Rest kann ich entziffern und demzufolge auch die Beiträge nachvollziehen, nur z & y habe ich nicht verstanden.

cheers, gerhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (13. Mai 2004)

cedartec schrieb:
			
		

> @frozen
> ...damit ich noch mal mitreden kann, was ist auf der skizze mit y und z gemeint, Ausgleichsbehälter oben und unten ?
> Wenn ja, was ist was, den Rest kann ich entziffern und demzufolge auch die Beiträge nachvollziehen, nur z & y habe ich nicht verstanden.
> 
> cheers, gerhard



Gerhard,

Du kannst die Wippe am Sattelrohr in 2 Positionen anschrauben, daher y und z. Jetzt nachvollziehbar? Hoffe ja.
Grüße und


----------



## frozen Biker (14. Mai 2004)

So ist es!


----------



## woodstock (14. Mai 2004)

wie geil, das bild hatte ich mal für den frozen gebastelt weil wir net weiterkamen ... fürs forum hätte ich mich natürlich mehr ins zeuch gelegt 

jop, y und z sind die 2 löcher am sitzrohr für die wippe


----------



## frozen Biker (14. Mai 2004)

Hehe, ja vieleicht solltest du ne beta Version von dem Bild machen!
Alles schön mit word oder so!


----------



## cedartec (14. Mai 2004)

Danke, danke...
ich fühle mich erleuchtet. Die zweite Befestigung, believe or not, war mir bisher entgangen. Noch ein Ruf für Erklärung, weil ich es in einem anderen Thread schon nicht wirklich kapiert habe, wieso kann die Aufhängung den Unterschied zwischen "progressivem" und "degressivem" Dämpferansprechen ausmachen und was bedeutet das für das Fahrverhalten?
Bei der nächsten Mail habe ich dann ein pic von meinem Dämpfereinbau, mit dem ich bisland sehr zufrieden bin.

vorab schon mal irgendein nettes Wochenende, wenn Ihr so wie ich nicht in Winterberg dabei sein könnt,

cheers, gerhard


----------



## anderson (15. Mai 2004)

jo, ich hab auch leider zeit, jetzt hier am pc zu sitzen.

wenn du den dämpfer weiter unten am unterrohr eingehängt hast, federt er weniger kontinuierlich ein, falls man das so sagen darf. bringt dich jetzt wahrscheinlich auch nicht weiter.

tipp: mach dir ein maßstabsgetreues modell. eine kreisrunde scheibe aus pappe als wippe und ein längliches pappstück als dämpfer im gleichen masstab. stecke die scheibe mit einer reißzwecke auf eine holzplatte oder deinen küchentisch und den dämpfer mit ner reißzwecke in die pappscheibe. mal dir ein paar hilfslinien, auf denen sich der dämpfer in die entprechenden aufnahmen bewegt und dann kannst du sehn, ob der dämpfer relativ auf einer kreisbahn eintaucht oder eher nicht.
ist zwar peinlich, aber so ähnlich hab ich das wirklich gemacht, um herauszufinden, ob der 190er dämpfer bei mir gut passt.

haller


----------



## zonoskar (15. Mai 2004)

Oder man verwendet dieses Programm dafür. Einige vorprogrammierte Fahrwerke habe ich auf meine Webiste:
http://www.zonoskar.com/MTB2/Bikes/Linkage/index.php


----------



## Airhaenz (23. Mai 2004)

Ich kann Woodstocks Warnung nur bestätigen, 

Reifen schläg bei mir auch ans Sitzrohr an(hab ich beim Fahren nie gemerkt, aber man sieht es deutlich am Sitzrohr - da is kein Dreck mehr;-):

190mm swinger

2cZ

sowie 2bZ

mit nem 26 Zoll HR

und Radstand auf kurz an der Schwinge eingehängt.


Ich werde jetzt erstmal versuchen durch vergrössern des Radstands das Problem zu beseitigen.


----------



## TinglTanglTom (23. Mai 2004)

is doch nich schlimm wenn der reifen mal kurz schleift, war bei meinem alten kona stinky auch so.

beim mir knutscht der reifen aber nich das sattelrohr, hab aber auch langen radstand drinnen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moe (2. September 2004)

Da ich gerade einen neuen Dämpfer bekommen habe und somit am meiner Sau zärtlich rumschraube, habe ich gleich einmal ein paar Bilder mit verschiedenen Dämpfereinbaupositionen gemacht. Alle Bilder beziehen sich auf eine Sau Größe M mit einem 200mm Fox Vanilla mit 57mm Hub. Die Schwingenposition ist die untere.  Radstand ist kurz...


----------



## Moe (2. September 2004)

Weiter gehts:


----------



## Moe (2. September 2004)

Und weiter:


----------



## ichkriegediekri (2. September 2004)

Hi!

Ich habe mir den Thread eben mal durchgelesen.
Als bike habe ich jetzt ein Enduro (*nicht *das Hardride), bestellt mit Fox EBL 190mm - kam aber mit EBL 200mm.

Frage 1: Ich habe den Hub _bis _zum Dämpfergummi (das gegen den Durchschlag) mit 50mm gemessen. Wenn ich das Gummi _mitmesse _komme ich auf 6cm -Wieviel Hub habe ich denn nu??? 50mm oder 57mm.  

Frage 2: eingebaut war der Dämpfer von Alutech mit *Y-A-2*
            Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe bedeutet dass: eher progressiv mit wenig Federweg!! - Ich hatte mir den 190er mit 50mm Hub ausgesucht um insgesamt auf ca. 170mm FW zu kommen.
da aber durch den langen Dämpfer recht "wenig" Platz ist, was kann ich denn da verstellen?
Intuitiv würde ich Ihn gerne auf pos "3" hängen um es weniger progressiv zu machen und eventuell auf pos. "B"  ?????? way to complicated....


----------



## rsu (6. September 2004)

ichkriegediekri schrieb:
			
		

> Frage 1: Ich habe den Hub _bis _zum Dämpfergummi (das gegen den Durchschlag) mit 50mm gemessen. Wenn ich das Gummi _mitmesse _komme ich auf 6cm -Wieviel Hub habe ich denn nu??? 50mm oder 57mm.



Hast Du die volle Höhe des Dämpfergummis gemessen? Wenn Du den Gummi mal von unten anschaust, siehst Du eine "Versenkung" von 2-3mm. Demnach kommst Du auf einen Hub von 57mm.

Zu Frage 2 kann ich Dir leider nix sagen, da bin ich selber noch etwas planlos


----------



## ichkriegediekri (6. September 2004)

@rsu: gut dann habe ich 57mm Hub - danke
Ich habe eben mal die Feder ausgebaut und den Federweg gemessen - Also wie weit sich die Mitte der hinteren achse vom boden entfernen kann. Ich kam auf einen FW von 145mm , allerdings OHNE das Gummi, denn das konnte ich beim bike in aufgehängtem Zusatnd nicht komprimieren.

Das ergibt dann: 1mm Hub = 2.9mm FW 
macht dann bei 57mm Hub 165mm FW

Aber müsste das Verhältnis nicht 3,44 sein - zumindest laut dem was ich hier gelesen habe

Irgendwie bin ich ja der Meinung das bei einem Rahmen mit so vielen möglichkeiten und diesem Preis zumindest eine Anleitung oder "Beipackzettel" dazu gehören sollte wo erklärt wird welches Einhängen "ungefähr" was bewirkt und welche Überetzungsverhältnisse der Rahmen hat
..seufz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dantist (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo

ich habe jetzt auf die Schnelle nicht mehr alles gelesen. Aber weiss jemand von euch, ob ich meinen Dämpfer so einbauen kann, ohne dass er oder der Rahmen Schaden nimmt? Es ist ein 190 mm Dämpfer, Rahmengrösse S.






Vorher hatte ich den Dämpfer in den selben Löchern, aber das Piggyback nach vorne gerichtet (hatte jedoch nie Probleme, dass es ans Unterrohr schlug...). Pics davon sind in meiner Gallerie vorhanden. Da ich jedoch gelesen habe, es könne vorkommen, dass der Dämpfer ans Unterrohr knallt,  habe ich ihn sicherheitshalber anders eingebaut.

Danke für eure Antworten.

Grüsse Daniel


----------



## Moe (14. Januar 2005)

Dämpferfeder ausbauen und testen.


----------



## woodstock (14. Januar 2005)

beim spv war das mit dem unterrohr nen problem! glaub beim fox geht da alles soweit (hab mit meinem da auch nie probleme gehabt - in der hinsicht!)


----------



## dantist (14. Januar 2005)

woodstock schrieb:
			
		

> beim spv war das mit dem unterrohr nen problem! glaub beim fox geht da alles soweit (hab mit meinem da auch nie probleme gehabt - in der hinsicht!)



ok - dann baue ich meinen wieder wie bis anhin ein - dann kommt man wenigstens an die einstellschrauben der druck- und zugstufe....

danke für eure rückmeldungen.


----------



## NitroCobra (14. Januar 2005)

das problem mit dem piggyback is nur beim fox dhx...nich beim vanilla, da des piggyback kürzer is


----------



## Gambler (7. April 2005)

hi,

lese hier gerade mal den thread, denn ich wollte mir schon selber mal ne tabelle, mit den auswirkungen der einzelnen aufhängungen auf die geometrie machen. habe selber eine wildsau hardride, und möchte mal mit den möglichkeiten etwas experimentieren. leider wäre eine tabelle viel zu umständlich, da es zu viele variablen gibt.

da es ja wie es scheint viele interessenten gibt, hier mal mein plan wie man es schaffen könnte.



alles in cad nachzukonstruieren is mir rein zeittechnich zu aufwändig, und setzt eine exakte vermessung des rahmens vorraus. ums vermessen kommt man leider nicht herum.

hier wäre unterstützung vom konstrukteur sehr hilfreich  , aber ich denke das is betriebsgeheimniss.  vielleicht aber auch nicht.   

zuerst exakte vermessung der einzelnen rahmenmodelle, damit jeder was davon hat. man braucht die position aller gelenke+tretlager+lenkkopfwinkel  und einen bezugspunkt z.b. die hinterachse. man sollte den rahmen einfach wie ein strichmännchen mit gelenken stilisieren (modellbildung), damit jeder weiß wovon der andere gerade spricht, und alle das gleiche messen. 

ich könnten dann die gleichungen für die kinematik aufstellen. am besten rechnet das dann noch einer nach, fehler passieren immer. 

dann brauchen wir einen, der mit excel (hat eigentlich jeder auf seinem rechner) gut umgehen kann. der sollte am besten ein visual basic  script erstellen (geht auch ohne, is aber umständlich, denke ich), wo das kinematische modell der rahmen abgelegt ist.

dann braucht man nur noch die daten seiner federelemente und die dämpferpsition eingeben, und bekommt, die geometrie errechnet.

welcher dämpfer in welcher position passt kann man so aber nicht bestimmen. dafür fehlen einfach die geometrischen daten der dämpfer und rahmen. das geht dann nur richtig mit cad, oder traditionell mit ausprobieren.  

was auch etwas schieriger ist und etwas mehr zeit benötigt, wäre dann die bestimmung der progressivität des hinterbaus. ist aber auch möglich, würde dann aber nur als diagramm aussagekräftig genug sein; geht aber auch mit excel.

das ist besser als ne tabelle. vielleicht könnte ja mit unterstützung vom support so ein tool auf die beine gestellt werden?

wenn noch ein paar mithelfen, würde das bestimmt klappen  , alleine habe ich aber nicht die zeit dazu.

mfg alex


----------



## Deleted 10349 (7. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

scheint echt Bedarf für sowas zu bestehen, folgende Informationen hab ich gefunden die
für ein Berechnungs-Tool (zunächst Excel) nötig sind, vielleicht bringen wir ja was zusammen  .
Verstellmöglichkeiten bzw. Variationen:
Rahmengrössen: S M L XL -> Winkel dürften für jede Grösse die gleichen sein? Längenverhältnisse sind anders.
4 Löcher am Unterrohr: Beeinflussen den Lenkwinkel um 1° -> Problem: Wie und in welche Richtung? Wenn ich 
den Dämpfer vom unteren in ein höheres Loch setze wird der Winkel grösser oder kleiner?
3 Löcher in der Wippe: Beeinflussen den Federweg durchs Übersetzungsverhältnis
2 Löcher am Sattelrohr: Beeinflussen die Tretlagerhöhe -> Hat das Einfluss auf die Winkel?
2 Löcher in der Kettenstrebe: Hinterbaulänge -> Wird nicht weiter behandelt
Hub des Dämpfers: Wenn ich mich hier umschaue komme ich auf die zwei Dämpfer:
EBL 190 mit Hub 50mm und EBL 200 mit Hub 57mm (Exot: EBL 165 mit 38mm Hub)
Jetzt ist ein Ist-Zustand nötig! Hat jemand seinen Rahmen abgemessen und kann die
Winkel exakt messen? Falls ja, bitte Konfiguration und Geometrie angeben (bitte keine 
Schätzungen sondern gemessene Grössen). Evtl. kann uns der Wildschweinzüchter himself
noch ein paar Infos geben.

Damit sollte doch was zu basteln sein oder? Bräuchte man nich gleich mit CAD anfangen,
sollte rechnerisch erschlagbar sein denke ich, sind ja bloss Dreiecke eigentlich 
Am Wochenende ist eh schlechtes Wetter ... vielleicht hab ich ja Langeweile 

ride On


----------



## Airhaenz (7. April 2005)

Hallo,

habe im letzem Spätsommer schon mal ein 2D Model der Sau in Catia angelegt.
Die Daten habe ich grob von meiner Sau abgemessen(Genauigkeit??)

Damit kann man sehr schnell folgende Parameter ermitteln:

- Lenkwinkel (hängt auch von Gabeleinbauhöhe ab!)
- Sitzrohrwinkel (hängt auch von Gabeleinbauhöhe ab!)
- Tretlagerhöhe
- Kolision Hinterrad mit Sattelrohr 
- Federweg

Leider kann man bei besten Willen nicht Kollisonen zwischen PiggyBack und Rahmen untersuchen. Ich habe diesbezüglich auch mal mit Jürgen gesprochen, der mir dafür aber nicht Detail Daten geben wollte.

Muss bei zeiten mal versuchen das Model auf meiner momentan CAd Version zum Laufen zum bringen, dann poste ich mal nen Pic.


----------



## Gambler (7. April 2005)

hmm, catia modelle wären gut, damit kann ich auch was anfangen.

ich habe einen fox vanilla 200mm, den könnte ich vermessen und als product bereitstellen. dann bräuchten wir nur das rahmendreieck in catia konstruieren, und konnten eine kollissionsabfrage machen. dafür benötigen wir nicht das ganze fahrrad. die restlichen daten kommen aus der rechnung.

so könnten wir vielleicht die wichtigsten dämpfer als modell erstellen und mal testen, zumindest in den fragwürdigen positionen. dann kann man mal jemanden schnell sagen ob seine wunschkonfiguration passt, ohne den dämpfer zu demontieren.

p.s. wir sollten uns dann mal auf ein release einigen.

mfg alex


----------



## ichkriegediekri (8. April 2005)

Hi!

Also wenn man das hinbekommen würde wäre das ja schon ein Knaller vor allem wenn man den Lenkwinkel mit einbezieht.
Dann könnte man mit der Einbauhöhe der Gabel aurchnen ob das vom Lenkwinkel passt oder nicht.
Ich hab nen Fox in 200mm und das Enduro in Groesse M, wenn man mir erklärt wie das auszumessen ist bzw. wo besonders drauf zu achten ist messse ich das gerne aus.

greetz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2005)

Hallo,

hat jemand noch Daten für dieses ungarische (?) "Linkage2"-Tool und bereits Erfahrungen damit gemacht? Bin seit 5 Tagen auch ein Sau-Owner und sehr zufrieden, würde aber gerne meinen arg flachen Lenkwinkel etwas steiler gestalten. Wie messe ich den eigentlich? Gibt's hier irgendwo nen Link dazu?

Ich fahre vorne die Sherman Breakout+ 2005 mit 170mm und hinten nen Fox DHX5.0 - Länge muß ich noch messen.

Grüße,

MAx


----------



## ichkriegediekri (11. April 2005)

hi!

das Linkage-Tool kann ich dir per Email schicken. Ich bin mir nur gerade nicht sicher ob das version 2 ist. (glaube aber schon)
Wenn man dort die Rahmendaten eingibt funktioniert das programm schon so einigermassen.
Wenn man allerdings die daten über ein Foto ermittelt kommt am ende nicht sehr viel brauchbares bei raus. -leider.

greetz


----------



## trickn0l0gy (11. April 2005)

danke,

aber laß mal, das tool selbst habe ich ja auch, was ich benötigt hätte wären die voreingestellten bikes als steuerdaten. die hatte hier mal jemand gepostet, aber der link ist tot.


----------

